# Control Board Question



## NI9N (Mar 1, 2013)

Good day to all! I'm a freelance electronics engineer, and I've just been engaged by a client who is developing a product to be used in residential HVAC systems. I'm not allowed to say what the product is, but I can say that it would be connected electrically to the furnace control board. I'm supposed to find out what the most commonly used furnace control boards are, so we can make sure the product works with them. I'm hoping that this community can help me to identify a commonly-used control board for single-stage systems, and another common control board for two-stage systems. Thanks!

Pete
Sindri Electronics


----------



## rdjr1964 (Jan 29, 2012)

There are many brands of a/c and heating manufacturers and they all use different boards, these boards also change from model to model and year to year. 
Good Luck


----------



## Ingram's water & Air (Mar 4, 2013)

As rdjr1986 said there different types of boards available for each Manufacturers. 

You can refer http://www.arnoldservice.com/control_boards.htm for more info. Hope you find what you wanted there


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

All boards are different but are using the same logic and sequence of operation,.

Try picking up one of the ICM boards, as they hold the most patents in the control biz. They can be found for around $120.


----------

